# Reefneck is in the Hospital again......



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks like Fish TB may have a hold on me. Swollen lympth nodes in my neck/shoulder area have been killing me for 3 months. This showed up shortly after having a case of Brooklynela in one of my reef tanks. From the research my wife and I have done it appears that that is a prime source for this. The doctors are stumped so far. We have discussed my research and they are still doing lab work to determine a treatment.

Been here over 36HRs now and may be here over the weekend and beyond. They can't give me any idea when I can go home untill they determine for sure what is going on and how to treat it. They are taking pictures for a Medical Journal even. :O 

Anyway, I'll try to log in as often as I can but Ihave to stand at the window to pick up a wireless signal in my room.

Keep me and my family in your thoughts/prayers if you don't mind.

Keri


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I wish you a quick recovery Keri. 
Good luck.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ouch! Get better man


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wish you the best man... may you get healthy as soon as possible.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o damn bro! Only problem with the reef tanks such a complex we dont understand yet to full extent and exposing our bodies to such a wide range of things.

Get well bro!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_OMG...PLease get better soon! My prayers are for you and your family!!! And a great big {{{{{{{Hug}}}}}}}} for you all too!!!!

Kathy  _


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't pray but I'll keep you in my thoughts! I hope they keep you comfortable while they are figuring out whats going on!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and/or prayers. Religious or not, All are appreciated.

I am just getting online this morning. Slept like a rock with sleeping aids. Woke up in pain but got something for that as well. Having my morning Capuchino now and looking out the window of my room as I type.

The Doctor has not come in yet today but I am pretty sure that nothing has changed overnight. I brought some really good books with me like Joyce Wilkerson's "Clownfishes" and am learning a lot of things I didn't know. 

Maybe if I stay here long enough I will become an expert. 

Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated as best I can. Have a great day.

Keri


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

What is Fish TB? Some kind of tuberculosis?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep. Thats what TB is. Now they are thinking I have cancer. Going to surgery monday to get a sample and then we'll hopefully know. This could be the beginning of the end for the reefneck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you have like open cuts or sores when you stuck your hands in your tanks? If so I bet thats how you got it.

I hope you get better now!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Almost always have minor cuts/scratches on one hand or the other.

Live learn and die I guess


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> ...Live learn and die I guess


For every one of us. :console:


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

UPDATE:

While I'm still alive, I am also still in this infernal hospital and the staff still has not determined what is wrong. One day it's Thyroid Cancer, The next day it's Lympthoma (A form of Cancer) and then they are not sure of anything. They fragged me last night in surgery and sent the frags to the lab & Pathology. Now they say could be 1-2 weeks to get any answers. Who knows, Maybe it's just the common cold.

Anybody got any Nyquil to spare?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> They fragged me last night in surgery and sent the frags to the lab & Pathology.



OMG, I swear that sounds like something off of the sci-fi channel.

Sorry to hear what your going through. I knew you were in the hospital, but didn't exactly know what for until I read this.

Hopefully you get through this ok, and it turns out not to be cancer, etc. Fish diseases spreading to humans, VERY rare but it can happen, kind of makes me a little more worried about sticking my hand in the fish tank . Let it be an example to everyone!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> They fragged me last night


I saw that and started laughing too. At least you are holding your sense of humor during this. That is one thing that will get you through. Chipper people tend to get through health problems much faster than those that are depressed. 
So do they have wireless there at the hospital for you to link up with? Or do you have to go to a "library" in the hospital.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No wireless.  They have a "Library"?? I use Dial-up from the phone line in my room.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well at least you have a laptop. Or did you bring your desktop on in? I can see it now. A large monitor on your dinner table and a keyboard in your lap. 

Be sure to turn on your aquarium screen saver so you dont get to homesick.

As far as the "library" goes it is usually the bigger hospitals and they usually consist of one bookshelf of old harliquin romance books. LOL


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well like I said before reef, hope everything goes well and keep us posted.

This reminds me of the tv show "House". Reef, do they have a Dr. House at that hospital with a limp, he would surely figure this out


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Well like I said before reef, hope everything goes well and keep us posted.
> 
> This reminds me of the tv show "House". Reef, do they have a Dr. House at that hospital with a limp, he would surely figure this out


lol, I'll be sure to ask that today. 

Going for a PET scan today so no food or drink  They have finally decided after 10 days in here that I have Cancer. They just don't know where.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think we have a DR. House that just signed up here.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

You have cancer????????? OMG reefneck, I'm so sorry! I hope its something treatable.


----------

